# Back on the Road!



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Some of you may remember that I parked my last car in some woods and wrecked it.

Well, after seven months, a little hassle and some minor drama, plots were hatched, discussions were had, deals were done, hands were shaken and I picked this up today.

1997 UK R33 GT-R Vspec with R34 engine. Engine came with cams & N1 turbos but I had it fettled to produce 416bhp atw @7300rpm & 344lbs/ft atw @ 4500rpm. 1.1bar with full boost @ about 3500rpm with a little more to come. 

BIG thanks go to…..

…..all those from the GTROC/GTR Register who offered help and support after I decided to stuff the old car in the greenery, especially Booty for the counselling.

All the Gillams and the lads at Abbey Motorsport for putting up with the visits, phone calls, stupid questions, theory and “what ifs”. Tony, Mark, Scott & Dan have been indispensable for help, knowledge, advice, mapping etc. and I am really chuffed with the results. Another mention for Mark for telling me about…

…Neilo, the thoroughly nice chap that sold me the car…

… and Hope4sun for all the info on the engine from your old R34…

…and Liverpool Victoria who, apart from loosing my policy docs with listed mods and giving me a scary moment, were great and gave me a good price for my car.

Finally, my long suffering and extremely patient girlfriend, – I promise to get the kitchen walls plastered.

I will take some pics this week - anyone willing to host them?

Cheers,


Iain


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Great, very pleased for you Iain...


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i will give it ago send them to nikwilson(at)btinternet.com

alex


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Good news man :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice one mate. Welcome back!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

> i will give it ago send them to nikwilson(at)btinternet.com


Cheers Alex - I will take some in the next few days if the weather is good and I can wash it.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

ok mate no probs.

alex


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

moleman said:


> BIG thanks go to…..…..all those from the GTROC/GTR Register who offered help and support after I decided to stuff the old car in the greenery, especially Booty for the counselling.


Ahhh honey, I remember that day so clearly,  there it was stuffed in the hedge, I can't imagine what you went through, but my heart sank when I saw it and I had this feeling that it was yours....I rang you as soon as I could and we had a long chat  

Over the moon for you mate that you have your new and improved car back. Boy I'm I looking forward to seeing it.    :smokin:  

Well done me ole muckers at Abbey, they really know there business  

So Iain, I guess this weekend you'll be plastering the Kitchen


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Happy*

Nice one Ian, glad your all pleased with the car it produced some good figures  
I deffinatley agree over the last few months or years in my case we given Abbey a fair amount of ear bashing, scott has put up with plenty of phone calls and marks had a few himself, so cheers for the top job lads  

Neil


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Well*

Done mate................   

Well done Abbey  

What a car  

Fair play to you....

Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one Iain ... welcome back


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Iain pleased to hear youve got Neils old beast.
What car did you have last year?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Well chuffed for you mate, i can`t imagine being linerless but at least your already for Spa and the Nurburgring.
With that extra horsepower i expect to see you overtake at least 7 cars next time


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Yeah 

Congrats Iain, nice to be having you back....so-to-speak


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Congrats dude!  What's it like to have the 'Skyline Grin' again?


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Congrats dude... what Rims did Neil leave you with then ?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks guys,

Treg - I had a '95 Vspec that was mint - Newera car. Engine had not long been rebuilt when I crashed it. Oooops

Nismoalex - I had Neil's GT1s with Black spokes. I wasn't sure at first but they do look good. I may get some other wheels and keep the GT1s as track wheels.

Busy tomorrow, but hopefully it will be nice Thursday/Friday and I can take some pics.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Iain,


Back on the road just in time for SPA as well - Couldn't have timed that one better!

Get your Pictures up! Want to have a look at the new motor!

Gav


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Here's a pic. Cleaned it but really couldn't be arsed to polish it.

Reminds me of School - more effort needed, see me.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Looking good*

Nice one mate, like the photo. :smokin: 
How did she go over to wales.

Neil

I think i better change my avtar.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

hi mate soz for the late post of ya pics.  

this is one hell of a car and looks fantastic.

pics:


























alex


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

That looks lovely Iain,i look forward to seeing it in 3 weeeks time :smokin: 
Those wheels look excellent


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Looks great mate, well pleased for you!

Just in the nick of time as well!!!!

Smiling for you this end.

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

*With the new wheels on*


































  :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Out of interest, have Liverpool Victoria insured your new car?

Vincenzo


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

No. I didn't even bother trying. Went with Egger Lawson.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

What a lovely looking R33. I REALLY like those Nismo wheels.

Nice one


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

stunning!!!!!
wheels really suit it
im liking alot


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*very nice*

Well done that man,
The rims look sweet Ian excellent choice :smokin: 
You sure I can't have it back , they did look cool together    

Neil


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks fellas.

Neil, Have to get some pics of them with your brother's 32.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*good idea mate*

Have to find a sweet location :smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

*Finally...*

...gave it a proper clean. First time since I bought it. Nice sunny day, de-grease, wash, polish, hoover, toothbrush etc, etc - you know the drill.

I was starting to feel guilty that I hadn't washed it properly since Spa in May!...and it had Isle of Man dirt on top of that


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Nice one Ian*

Looking reeeeal sweet. :smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Those wheels set it off a treat .. even my girlfriend loved it .. and that's saying something!!.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Absolutely stunning wheels - suit it perfectly :smokin:


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I will have to go somewhere scenic and take some pics. Try to get it in next years calender.


----------

